# Materiales para robot



## baltazar0 (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola a todos!

No se si esto deberia ir a qui pero bueno si no va mil disculpas... queria pedir ayuda a gente de chile si alguien sabe de algunas tiendas en las se dediquen a distribuir materiales para robotica.. nuse tales como servo, o sensores, talves unos basic stamp... bueno la verdad lo mas que me interesa son los servos..

de antemano grasias!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 28, 2007)

Este sitio es muy importante en Chile:

 Rambal Ltda.
Av. Francisco Bilbao #351
Providencia, Santiago
Phone: int 56-2-2222691 
Fax: int 56-2-2222691
Web: www.rambal.com
Email: robotica@rambal.com


----------



## baltazar0 (Ene 28, 2007)

Muchisimas Grasias! "Aristides"

gasias por tu ayuda!...


----------

